# Baldwin is now good riding



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

it was spotty, mostly good only one section of snirt two weekends ago, but with this weekends 8" dump and the 3 to 6 on the way, it's good

How's tip up town riding/and ice?
looking to head there this weekend if the conditions are worth the fuel and time....

Kevin
www.putmanlake.com


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it still good after todays slush fest. I don't know what your weather was up there. But down here it was slushy.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> Is it still good after todays slush fest. I don't know what your weather was up there. But down here it was slushy.



Yes the riding is still good, no slush here. We've now got good base and good fluff. To the north and west we had drifting for added excitement. to the north east just snow and cold. Riding conditions are premium right now.

We are riding sat or sunday, or both days if anybody wants to ride with us.

The fixed ride is leaving here at 10am Sunday doing 100 to 150 miles.
Probably the Baldwin to Welston to Cabrafae to Cadillac and return route. Unfortunately if riding is good Cadillac will be beat up so we will alter the route or cut it short. 

Additionally an activity at the trial riders Saturday so we'll probably start there saturday for hot dogs,etc and then ride for a bit.

Any reports on Houghton Lake, Tip up Town for their ice conditions? We are considering (some canadian friends and us) doing that friday.

Last word was too much slush on the ice. Any updates?


----------

